# Good food for a syrian hamster?



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been looking at the different foods and I can't seem to find any that aren't mostly corn and I'm guessing it has as little benefit for them as it does any other animal. I was thinking of feeding mostly commercial food with fresh vegetables and maybe some meat as well. 

Or is there a way of making a homemade diet for them? I'd prefer to know exactly what it's eating.

I won't be getting one for a couple of months just doing the research now.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the hamster food on rat rations (I mix different types together)and add fresh veg and fruit and dried fish and mealworms and scrambled eggs and porridge and all kinds of stuff


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I was going to mention RatRations as well, as I noticed they do hamster mixes


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I use science selective but only give it 2 / 3 times a week, the rest is fruit, veg, flowers, herbs, seeds, egg, meal worms....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone I'll have a look at those . Is it only the dwarfs that are diabetic and can't have fruit then?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't know about dwarf hamsters, but I used to keep Syrians, (21 at one time), all rescued though.

I used to feed them a hamster mix from my pet shop, but mixed in dried fruits, banana, coconut, some nuts and raisins/sultanas.

I used to make them each a 'supper' every night of lettuce, tomato, cucumber, strawberries, banana, sometimes a little fish or meat.

Most of them lived to around four years old and were always very healthy.

They all used to have an hour out in the evening in a hamster ball.

They used to love a cheesy Wotsit every now and then by the way.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So use some kind of food as a base, I like the look of the rat rations ones, but feed a variety of other things as well.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I always used Harry Hamster for mine 
Harry Hamster complete muesli | Supreme Petfoods

Then they would get treats of fruit, vegetables and as a very special treat Cream!

All my hamsters lived to a good age.

You shouldn't feed fruit or sugary treats to a hamster too much as Syrians, as well as the dwarf varieties can get diabetes.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like feeding anything with that much corn in it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I don't like feeding anything with that much corn in it.


What corn?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We label corn as maize for some reason.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh..... strange. There was me thinking maize and corn were two different things. 

All I can say is all my hamsters enjoyed it, and it didn't seem to cause any problems. 

What is it about corn you dislike so much? (genuinely interested here) 

By the way when you get your hamster, find out what it has been eating as you will need to buy some at the same time as you can't just change your hamsters food like that as it can cause tummy upset.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it's the native american word for it or something :001_unsure:.

I think it's too many dog food threads where it's just a cheap filler they can't digest. I'm not sure how well hamsters digest it either someone might know otherwise. 

Officially the first and only food to be approved by the National Hamster Council, this well-balanced mix includes soya, whole peanuts and sunflower seeds for extra succulent appeal to your hamster.

Lucerne meal (alfalfa), flaked maize, soya, wheat flour, maize, flaked wheat, flaked peas, oats, sunflower seeds (min 4%), locust bean, peanuts (min 2%), flaked soybeans, banana & fenugreek oil, soy oil, minerals. Additives: Colourants.

They say these ingredients make the food good but there's only a tiny amount.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It is recommended that a water bottle be used to give your hamster access to water, with the spout fitted to the cage at the right height for your hamster to reach. (A dish containing water is easily fouled and hamsters may become wet which can lead to illness). When traveling waterbottles tend to leak and it is best to remove them, you should then give your hamster a piece of vegetable to eat as a water source. Vegetables are used in show pens to profide water for the hamster, green vegitables like broccoli tend to be the favorites used.

A hamster that is fed a well-balanced diet is usually a healthy hamster. Having acquired a hamster it is up to you to feed it a diet that gives a little variety and keeps your pet healthy. Ask, when you buy, what the hamster has been fed on as, although hamsters like a variety of foods, introducing too many new foods at one time can cause tummy upsets. ALWAYS introduce greens and any new foods gradually and in very small amounts if you are not sure what your hamster has been fed before. Hamsters are omnivores and will eat meats. Cooked unseasoned chicken is often a favorite and provides the hamster with additional protein. Many dwarf hamsters appreciate being given dried or live mealworm as a treat, some syrians will also like them.

*The basic and major part of the diet should be a proprietary dry hamster mix (such as Supreme Petfood's Harry Hamster) which can be bought from a pet shop. This will be a mixture of seeds, crushed oats, flaked maize, sunflower seeds, locust beans, peanuts etc. with some hard dry biscuit. All these are "hard" and good for the hamster's teeth, and a small handful of this mixture should be given each day.*

As a treat, more hard dry biscuits can be given, such as "all in one" dry cat rings, along side traditional wooden chews for your hamster it can be beneficial to offer a dog biscuit bone (e.g. Biscrok*) or cat biscuits. The meaty taste is often appealing to the hamster and so provides something useful for the animal to chew on to wear down their ever-growing teeth.

Hamsters are hoarders - they store their food behind or under their beds so greens and soft foods must only be given in moderation, otherwise any uneaten will spoil.

As hamsters put their food into their cheek pouches "sticky" and "sharp" foods should be avoided. Chocolate (which can melt when pouched) and cornflakes (which can scratch the pouches) are two such foods.

To help your hamster grow strong bones and teeth some milky foods can be given. Some will enjoy milk on its own, others a little runny porridge, a few rice krispies with milk or even bread and milk, all without sugar of course. Any of these should be removed before the milk sours, if uneaten.

All species of hamster may be fed as above, but dwarf hamsters (Russian, Chinese etc) will appreciate the smaller type of seed - millet, budgie seed, foreign finch seed - in addition. Care should be taken to avoid feeding any treat with added sugar (e.g commercial honey sticks) to Campbells or Hybrids due to the increamed risk of Diabetes.
GREENS

Carrots, cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, sprouts, broad beans, peas, runner beans, apple, bean sprouts, sweet corn, cooked potato and cucumber can all be given in small quantities. A slice of apple OR the core, OR a small floret of cauliflower, OR a small sprout, OR two broad beans would be enough at any one time. You will soon discover what your hamster enjoys and how much your hamster can eat without any tummy upset.

A very special treat would be a raisin or sultana. These are greatly enjoyed, as is lettuce but too much lettuce is not good for the hamster.

WILD GREENS

Hamsters really enjoy dandelions and groundsel but you have to be especially careful about these - picked by the roadside they could have been sprayed or covered with car fumes etc. so unless you can be certain that they are really SAFE to eat don't give them to your hamster.

All greens should be fresh and washed.

from: http://www.hamsters-uk.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=72#foodnwater


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's what I was planning to do feed a commercial food as a base and add various things in as well. Thanks for the link I wasn't sure if there was anything you absolutely shouldn't feed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Things you must not feed are:

Almonds - contain cyanide, which can kill hamsters in enough quantity
Celery, whole stalks - stringy texture could choke a hamster
Chocolate (particularly dark chocolate) - contains theobromine, which causes circulatory problems for hamsters
Unwashed fruits - poses danger to your hamster from pesticides
Garlic - may cause indigestion
Kidney beans, uncooked -toxic to hamsters
Lettuce, iceberg - can cause liver problems in hamsters if eaten in excess
Onion - N-propyldisulfide causes damage to the hamster's red blood cells
Peanuts - contain aflatoxin, which is toxic to hamsters in too large a quantity
Potato, Potato tops - toxic to hamsters
Rhubarb, Rhubarb leaves -toxic to hamsters
Spicy or seasoned products - may cause indigestion in hamsters
Sugary products - bad for hamsters' teeth and are fattening
Tomato leaves - toxic to hamsters
Unwashed vegetables- poses danger to your hamster from pesticides

from: What NOT To Feed Your Hamster | Hamster Diaries

Others I can think of which are not on this list are:
Apple seeds 
Cabbage
Citrus fruits (lemon, orange, grapefruit etc)
Eggplant
Kidney or red beans
Mushrooms
Pickles
Any junk food that is for human consumption.

If you have any questions my PM box is always open, I know a lot about caring for hamsters and are happy to help.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you  I just have to find a pure black or almost pure black one now. My first pet was a black hamster I want another one.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Thank you  I just have to find a pure black or almost pure black one now. My first pet was a black hamster I want another one.


I had a black bear, but she had a white chest. I also had a black one with a white band round her middle - I used to say she was wearing a belt. 

I think black coloured animals are beautiful, there is something about black I love. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------

